# 1959 Skyscraper



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

A short salutary 1959 video of the building of 666 5th Avenue (now owned by Trump's son in law Kushner) showing the utter obverseness in mindset and technology between its ultra-comprehensible massive but basic and* underly-ornate *18 month construction, and that of the mysteriously incomprehensible ultra complicated *overly-ornate *in all minutiae constructions of the previous 3 centuries




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

